# 24v Timing Chain life



## TornadoredVR (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everybody, newbie here from central PA. I just picked up a 2003 GTI vr6 all stock with 147k miles. I have a few questions I was hoping you guys could answer. The engine is quiet and idles smoothly, runs great. I'm just wondering how much longer I can expect these chains to last before needing replaced, also, I'd like to know what causes the chains to wear faster than they should so I can avoid doing that at all costs. Also, how much abuse can a 24v take before catastrophic failure? Any answers would be greatly appreciated as I'm really worried I might have to replace them and I'm only 16 so there's a lack of money. Thanks!


----------



## Tiros (Apr 4, 2014)

You are ripe for the chain stretch cam/crank correlation mil.
Did mine at about 136k.

I think it mostly depends on consistent oil change history, and using the right oil.


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just be sure to use the recommended fully synthetic oil only and avoid overheating the engine


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I agree that changing the oil is the best thing you can do for the car.


I strongly disagree that 136k is prime for the chains being shot.


My '03 GTI is over 235,000 miles on the original chains, original clutch, original starter, etc.




My advice is don't worry about the chains whatsoever until the car tells you that you need to. It will eventually either sound like crap or throw a code.

Just enjoy the car, save your money and do the repair when you need to... well into the future. Keep changing the oil. 



:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## 03jettagli2 (Dec 24, 2012)

The chains/guides could possibly last a lot longer if you do and so did the previous owner.
Have fun being 16 and make sure you always use a rubber:laugh:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

TornadoredVR said:


> Hi everybody, newbie here from central PA. I just picked up a 2003 GTI vr6 all stock with 147k miles. I have a few questions I was hoping you guys could answer. The engine is quiet and idles smoothly, runs great. I'm just wondering how much longer I can expect these chains to last before needing replaced, also, I'd like to know what causes the chains to wear faster than they should so I can avoid doing that at all costs. Also, how much abuse can a 24v take before catastrophic failure? Any answers would be greatly appreciated as I'm really worried I might have to replace them and I'm only 16 so there's a lack of money. Thanks!




I'm impressed a 16 y/o is driving an 11 y/o car with high miles instead of being handed a 'nice' car by his parents.


I am more impressed a 16 y/o is using proper sentence structure, capitalization, punctuation, and words such as appreciated and catastrophic.


And finally, I am most impressed that a 16 y/o knows what an idle, timing chains and 24v are.


OP, go thank your father, he did something right!! :thumbup::beer::laugh:


If you lived near me, I would help you wrench on your car!!


----------



## 24vFTW (Feb 20, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


> I'm impressed a 16 y/o is driving an 11 y/o car with high miles instead of being handed a 'nice' car by his parents.
> 
> 
> I am more impressed a 16 y/o is using proper sentence structure, capitalization, punctuation, and words such as appreciated and catastrophic.
> ...


I agree with this, I'm 17 and was very aware of the chains/reliability in the 24v VR6 before I got it but it was kinda trashed and held a salvage title. But...I'm still thankful for it every day :thumbup: 

Onto your question, my 24v has about 150k miles and have no chain noise or wear. I'm also on the original clutch as well. No need to worry, just change your oil with 5w-40/0w-40 (my preference as long as it's VW approved) every 5k with a Mann filter and throw in a magnetic drain plug just for safety. Keep it up fellow teenager :laugh:


----------



## SST (Mar 23, 2004)

I have the same car with and at 197000 miles and was having the the MIL turning on with DTCs P1347/17755 and P1340/17748. When looking at them, they looked fine and were the same length as the new ones. The chain guides were slightly worn but still serviceable. 

After replacing the chains, I still had the errors. It turned out to be a crankshaft position sensor causing the DTC.

In the end, it is not about how many miles you have. It is about how well the car was maintained. If the previous owner never changed the oil, the chains will not last to 100K.l If the oil was changed when it should or berfore, your chains should last 200K.

Take a look in the oil cap and see if it looks clean. The real story is when you remove the cylinder head cover. If the oil was changed regularly, it will look like shiny aluminum in there. If it looks like it is brown then you should probably take the engine apart.

My VR6 is still shiny metal inside the motor after 200k and the original chains were in it. I have seen a lot of pictures on this site showing some pretty nasty looking insides.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

24v's are not like 12v's that require chain work around 100k... as long as you use good quality oil and change it around 5k or so.. even though vw states 10k mile oil change intervals for the 24v, you should have no issues!

I have 230k on my 24v and I am still on the original chains with absolutely no issues...


----------



## V-Tom (Oct 7, 2014)

FWIW I just got rid of my 2002 GTI VR6 24V. It has 239,000 km (roughly 204,000 miles.) Replaced it with a 2010 GTi.

The engine was never apart, oil changes at 15,000 km. No issues with the engine in any way. Other issues with the car (largely from sitting around every summer) but the engine ran fabulously.

..Tom


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya I had 1000km on my car before rebuilding it and the chain could have easily lasted another 100000km and as for abuse I put 30 psi of boost into a stock 24v vr6 and when it detonated it only bent the crank and cracked a ring land so I hope that answers your question about durability.


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

160000 km stupid auto correct.


----------



## V-Tom (Oct 7, 2014)

V-Tom said:


> FWIW I just got rid of my 2002 GTI VR6 24V. It has 239,000 km (roughly 204,000 miles.) Replaced it with a 2010 GTi.
> 
> The engine was never apart, oil changes at 15,000 km. No issues with the engine in any way. Other issues with the car (largely from sitting around every summer) but the engine ran fabulously.
> 
> ..Tom


Just realized I transposed the digits.

My 2002 GTI VR6 24v has *329,000* km, not 239,000 km.

..Tom


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

SST said:


> The real story is when you remove the cylinder head cover. If the oil was changed regularly, it will look like shiny aluminum in there. If it looks like it is brown then you should probably take the engine apart.
> 
> My VR6 is still shiny metal inside the motor after 200k and the original chains were in it. I have seen a lot of pictures on this site showing some pretty nasty looking insides.


How does mine look? 










Is there any way I can get rid of the varnish? I bought the car with 82k, and now it's got 132k. I've been using castrol synth 5w-40 every 3-4k. I usually add seafoam when I'm close to the interval.


----------



## bluewidow (Oct 21, 2014)

I have 2002 Passat with the 2.8 V6 and the cam chain tensioners have disintegrated on the right side. Does anyone know where to order those little buggers?? I have to pull the cams out to get to them so would like to put new ones in and maybe the chain also at 277000 miles. It pushed the chain through the valve cover. Just put a new timing belt kit on it already too.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

bluewidow said:


> I have 2002 Passat with the 2.8 V6 and the cam chain tensioners have disintegrated on the right side. Does anyone know where to order those little buggers?? I have to pull the cams out to get to them so would like to put new ones in and maybe the chain also at 277000 miles. It pushed the chain through the valve cover. Just put a new timing belt kit on it already too.


You're in the wrong forum for your motor. You have a 2.8L 30v V6, not a 2.8L 24v VR6. Here is the link for the correct area, http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?34-2-8l-V6-Engine-Forum


----------



## SST (Mar 23, 2004)

Yours looks like it has a good amount of varnish but sometime photos can exaggerate the look. The adjusters look like there is a layer on them but is this just the lighting? I don' t know. Even though the dealer uses and there are many recommendations for Castrol, there are different types of their synthetics. Additionally, they have and have been changing the names recently. Some are synthetic blends and not a true synthetic. 

The previous owner of my VR6 claimed Mobil 1 was always used. I do not know at what interval they changed it but the look inside the engine shows how effective it was to preserve it. It did/does not have any varnish other than a little around the valve cover gaskets where the plug coils pass through. The cams and the cam adjusters look brand new. The area around the cam saddles looks like newly cast metal with a light coat of fresh oil on it. I was amazed it looked this well preserved after 200K.

There is a difference in the quality of oils. All of them have the same protection when you pour them in. How long they stand up after that is wildly different.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

02JttaGLI said:


> How does mine look?
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can get rid of the varnish? I bought the car with 82k, and now it's got 132k. I've been using castrol synth 5w-40 every 3-4k. I usually add seafoam when I'm close to the interval.


I was gonna say yours looks like you been using Castrol Oil, and then I read below and see you are using Castrol! mine used to look like that all the time, I switched from Castrol to Liqui-Moly and use JB Oil additives, inside looks amazing and clean now.. 

So honestly your head is kind of varnished up but that's from the film the Castrol leaves behind. I've done VC gaskets on some cars that always ran Castrol and there was a film mold of the VC itself still left behind...


----------



## Gbjuliani2 (Dec 24, 2020)

PowerDubs said:


> I agree that changing the oil is the best thing you can do for the car.
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree that 136k is prime for the chains being shot.
> ...


I agree! I have 170k miles, runs strong, no noises or unusual rattles or sounds. Just drive it and enjoy it.


----------



## mjames5194 (Feb 24, 2017)

TornadoredVR said:


> Hi everybody, newbie here from central PA. I just picked up a 2003 GTI vr6 all stock with 147k miles. I have a few questions I was hoping you guys could answer. The engine is quiet and idles smoothly, runs great. I'm just wondering how much longer I can expect these chains to last before needing replaced, also, I'd like to know what causes the chains to wear faster than they should so I can avoid doing that at all costs. Also, how much abuse can a 24v take before catastrophic failure? Any answers would be greatly appreciated as I'm really worried I might have to replace them and I'm only 16 so there's a lack of money. Thanks!


Mine made it to about 240k. I'm not even sure they were stretched then either. Had a timing code and after changing sensors it didn't resolve. After changing chains it didn't help. Cleaning corrosion off my ecu contacts did the trick. Believe it or not.


----------

